# Percentage to wedding coordinators



## chefgiles (Jun 27, 2007)

Aloha from Hawaii!

I am a high-end caterer on Maui, and have a question regarding percentages paid to wedding coordinators. 

I have been working with a coordinator who has insisted on taking 15% of the food bill. The coordinator is now telling me that she is receiving 20% from other island businesses, and expects the same from my business if she is to continue recommending us.

My catering business is now two years old, and we are just beginning to get into the wedding catering scene. I was under the impression that wedding coordinators charged a percentage to the wedding couple (generally 10-15%) and not the vendor. Does anyone have any feedback on this situation?

Mahalo for your help!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I"ve only worked with 2 wedding coordinators, but both charged the couple not me. It's strange that yours would have that policy. The 2 I know had little to do with the food- only coordinating the timeline for the reception.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

wonder if she is double dipping. If you know the other caterers that have worked with her ask them.
I would let the bridal party know that there is a 15% surcharge when they use that coordinator.....add it into the bid as a line item, and use her name.

When I coordinate rentals there is a 10% over bottom line addition for my expertise, I let the customer know up front.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I agree. If you have to pay out of your profit, you have to pass that cost along. In this case, the bride needs to know that she'll be charged. Hopefully the wedding coordinator will get called on it and will stop double dipping. She could be charging the couple very little and coming off looking like a hero knowing that she's going to get her money from the caterer.

I"m jealous of planners. They get to dress up in great party clothes and walk around giving orders while I'm sweating (or perspiring because that's what ladies do...) my make-up off in the back. Ah heck, my feet don't do so well in strappy little heels anyway and my danskos don't look good with a little black dress. Guess I'll stay in the back.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I, too, am skewed against co-ordinators, and in all likelyhood she is taking your 15%, a cut from the florist, a cut from the photographer, padding the rentals bill.... you get the picture. Her overhead? A spare bedroom with a computer and a phone, your overhead, $3-5000 per mth? 

If you rely or she suspects you rely on her for a large percentage of your business she will up her percentage fees. If you have the strength and financial dependancy, stick to your guns and insist on your normal agreed upon percentage. If and when she drops you look closely at the Caterer she chooses, in all likelyhood it will be a a fairly new Caterer with limited exposure.


----------



## chefgiles (Jun 27, 2007)

Mahalo for the input! I've suspected double-dipping, a not-uncommon practice on an island where the wedding business is cutthroat and everyone has their hand out for a cut from someone else's hard work. 

You can be sure I'll be visiting this site often. It's great to have a place to connect with other professionals, particularly when the pool is limited on Maui!


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

Since we own a banquet facility, we work with coordinators all the time and I have never paid a percentage to any of them and if they asked I would cross them off the list of people able to work at our place. Way too unethical for me.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

In many states it would be illegal to be giving the 15% to the co-ordinater, it would be considered "a kick back." A bribe. 

It would not be illegal for her to take your bill, mark it up 15% and give to the client.


----------

